# Linkdelight.com for buying accessories, will they harm my camera?



## ecphoto (Mar 18, 2012)

I just discovered linkdelight.com, they appear to be a seller that ships stuff here from China.
I'm In the market for a few new accessories, like extra batteries and a grip. The cheapest I've
seen is about $50 for cheap no name one. Through these guys I can get a cable release, two batteries
and the grip for $30 bucks!!!
Now what I really want to know is if it really is too good to be true. Would using their "grey market" 
products harm my camera?

[URL="http://www.linkdelight.com/B2T-Battery-Grip-for-Canon-Rebel-T2i/550D-BG-E8-w/2xLP-E8.html"]http://www.linkdelight.com/B2T-Battery-Grip-for-Canon-Rebel-T2i/550D-BG-E8-w/2xLP-E8.html


[/URL]


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 18, 2012)

ecphoto said:


> I just discovered linkdelight.com, they appear to be a seller that ships stuff here from China.
> I'm In the market for a few new accessories, like extra batteries and a grip. The cheapest I've
> seen is about $50 for cheap no name one. Through these guys I can get a cable release, two batteries
> and the grip for $30 bucks!!!
> ...



They are a vendor here.. so why don't you ask them?   Look in the vendors section...


----------



## jaomul (Mar 18, 2012)

I have used third party batteries and grips on a 550d and a 50d with no problems. I have heard that they can give trouble but they worked fine for me, so though i use them happily I would be aware there could be issues


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 19, 2012)

I wouldn't classify their stuff as 'Grey Market'.  
Typically, 'Grey Market' refers to brand name products, that have not been imported via the usual channels.  So for example, if you look at a site like B&H, they will often have the same item (a Canon lens, for example) with a 'USA' listing and a 'Grey Market' listing.  The difference is that the grey market item wasn't imported by Canon USA, and so will not come with a Canon USA warranty.  However, sellers like B&H will usually offer their own warranty on grey market items. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/HelpCenter/USGrey.jsp

What you are talking about are more commonly called 'third party', 'off brand' or 'knock-off' accessories.  

They can work perfectly well, although the overall quality usually isn't as good as the official brand gear...but they are also much, much less expensive.  There is an increased risk for your camera, and a chance that using off-brand accessories will void your warranty...but in this case, I would guess that it will be OK.

I have been using off-brand batteries in my cameras for years, and I have used off-brand battery grips as well. One of them wasn't great quality and I don't bother with it, but another one has been on it's camera since I bought it, 3 years ago.  

As mentioned, Link Delight is a forum sponsoring vendor.  I've been buying stuff from them, since well before they showed up here on the forum.  It's not always the best quality gear, but it's hard to argue with the price.


----------

